
Instagram plans to “unlock the value of customers, sellers and influencers” - hhs
https://internetretailing.net/themes/themes/instagram-plans-to-unlock-the-value-of-customers-sellers-and-influencers-as-it-pledges-to-make-the-site-shoppable-19828
======
jumbopapa
Wow, as if Instagram doesn't cause their users enough harm as it is. I'm glad
I never took to this social network in particular.

Bravo, to Facebook though. I think they stand to make a ton of money from
this.

------
Copenjin
Don't have an instagram account, I'll just watch the fire from a distance I
guess.

